# German playgroups- Lessons for children?



## eusweetheart

We are moving to Dubai in April/May. We are British/Canadian/Colombian expats and our children have learned German for the past 4 years.

It would be a shame for them to lose this language as our son (5) is fluent. 

Does anyone know of playgroups or German lessons offered to children? Preference would be around Emirates Hills area but we are not going to be picky!

Thanks in advance!

Carrie


----------



## mrbig

they teach german french and arabic in most schools.


----------



## eusweetheart

Thanks- but I was referring to extracurricular.


----------



## Elphaba

I suggest you contact the German consulate in Dubai and ask them. I think there's a German kindergarten in Al Quoz which isn't too far.

Googling 'German Kindergarten Dubai' and 'German schools Dubai' will give you info too. 

-


----------



## eusweetheart

faraheton said:


> Hi eusweetheart...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That is wonderful! Thank you very much. I will keep this information handy. I will look forward to meeting you.

Carrie


----------



## christin

Hello,
My name is Julia, I am 19 years old and come from Germany. In summer, 2010 I finish my education in the social assistant. I have many experiences with children. At the moment work in a playschool. I would work with pleasure from June till the middle of August in Dubai. I search a job as a nanny or teacher.


----------



## eusweetheart

christin said:


> Hello,
> My name is Julia, I am 19 years old and come from Germany. In summer, 2010 I finish my education in the social assistant. I have many experiences with children. At the moment work in a playschool. I would work with pleasure from June till the middle of August in Dubai. I search a job as a nanny or teacher.


Hi Julia,

Thanks but we aren't there until August. I will come after my husband, just before my son starts school in September. 

If you are still in Dubai we would be very interested in private lessons for the children. Can you send me your email on 

Thank you!


----------



## christin

thank you for the answer. I send you an email.


----------



## Anna returning

eusweetheart said:


> We are moving to Dubai in April/May. We are British/Canadian/Colombian expats and our children have learned German for the past 4 years.
> 
> It would be a shame for them to lose this language as our son (5) is fluent.
> 
> Does anyone know of playgroups or German lessons offered to children? Preference would be around Emirates Hills area but we are not going to be picky!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Carrie


Hi, I believe The Children's Garden use German - and French as well as English - I think.
Have you tried a good old Google search? Always a good starting point 

Anna
StageAbility


----------



## Jess140383

Not sure if you are still interested but check this out:

CHILDCARE
- regular babysitting (day and night)
...- bilingual babysitting (English/German) (day and night)
...
GERMAN LESSONS / TUITION
- learning and homework support
- German for Beginners - adults & children
- German learning groups (3 years and above)

Rebecca Prelle
050 881 7335 

You might want to contact Rebecca if interested!


----------

